# Solved: Yum Update in CentOS failed



## zaidman007 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys , 
i installed CentOS 5.3 server (no GUI). 
when i try to do update (yum update) i get this:

Loaded Plugins : fastfastestmirror
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrorlist.centos.org/?release=5&arch=i386&repo=os error was 
[Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')>
Error: Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: base

What could be the problem ? 
thanks in advance , 
Zaidman007


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi zaidman007,

Have you tried running the command?: startx
If it works, you should then be in a Gui environment.

Perhaps the info at this link will help: CentOS: Yum and RPM Tricks.

-- Tom


----------



## zaidman007 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi Tom , 
The problem isnt the lack of GUI , but the failure of the yum updater . 
or maybe i'm looking at it wrong ? 
any way , after the command startx no GUI apears (its saying somthing about Failing to set up write-combining range

Plz help


----------



## JohnAlpha (Jul 11, 2009)

It looks to me like there might be some problem with that particular mirror. Yum should try to find what it believes to be the fastest mirror for you from a cached list and then it will use that one. I have not personally used CentOS before, but from what I've looked up the following two commands should clean out that list for you and allow yum to test the mirrors again:

*yum clean all
yum update
*


----------



## zaidman007 (Nov 22, 2008)

tried yum clean all 
and then yum update . 
still dowsnt work :/


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

zaidman007 said:


> hey guys ,
> i installed CentOS 5.3 server (no GUI).
> when i try to do update (yum update) i get this:
> 
> ...


Hi Zaldman007,

The message: Error: Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: base is likely indicating that you need to configure the repository base with a URL address - i.e. http://...

Check out this website for more info: YUM: Setup and Usage. Even though it is for RH, the server configuration must be similar if not identical, except for the URL location of repo servers, i.e. CentOS which you need to sourt out and configure - probably in the yum.conf or similar file in /etc or /etc/yum?

-- Tom


----------

